# Won Gold but missed a grab?



## board geo nerd (11 mo ago)

Did that knee grab win gold? 
I love watching these big comps, but style seems to be taking a backseat once again when it comes to rewarding riders. 
nothing new, really. Terje and others have been saying this for decades.


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

Which jump in his run was it, the first one? I noticed he was grabbing his knee at the end of rotation on the the 3rd jump too, but prior to that he did a proper grab. It looked like he missed the grab on the first one, though.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Was this slopestyle? I missed max’s first run. Im not a huge mcmorris fan but how tf did that last run not get at LEAST silver. What shocked me was the chinese riders scoring. He completely skipped a rail feature with his little hand tap thing instead and scored that well? I dont see how that run was even top 6


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I don't understand the scoring. If it's spin to win or landing tricks cleanly Su was robbed.

If it's based more on style I have no idea why Max won. It was a decent run but I didn't see why it got a 90.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

Never understood judging of a single Olympics to be honest. 

I still watch because courses look crazy good and riding still is crazy... Although I have more and more a hard time to count the spins. 

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I _love_ watching slopestyle, so I guess that's the good part. The format does push the competitors to really go for it to win, which is good in a way but you also watch them do the same nearly impossible run three times in the hopes they don't mess up.

Some of my favorite parts were when they'd mess something up that obviously took them out of the running and then do cool shit at the bottom. Stale's method on the last jump of his first failed run was siiiiick. He's so much fun to watch.

Rene and the Italian guy too, they were having a ball. So overall, it's a great event if you don't care about judges or who wins.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Parrot had a good run, but a knee grab doesn’t get you a 90. 

Mcmorris had a great run, but the first rail (came off early) and his second jump landing weren’t perfect. If he nailed the first rail I think he would have taken it.

Su was just landing everything, and I think did the only 18??

I would have loved to see everyone land their run, but when that 90 popped up, it definitely made me question the judging.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

FIS gonna FIS


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Oh, and the announcers (Canada feed) were terrible, Craig McMorris would have been way better.


----------



## brendanh (Oct 25, 2021)

Hey everyone, I've created a detailed breakdown of all of the tricks here:
Red Gerard Run 1
Max Parrot Run 2
Max Parrot Knee Grab
Mark McMorris Run 3
Su Yiming Run 2


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Terje was right....


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

Was a cool course but yeah, it gets boring fast, just not as fast as big air which is a big bucket of yawn. I mean, snowboarding has passed the limit where we're doing the exacty same thing as freestyle ski jumps: full-doublefull-full. It's really the same thing when you think about it, we just put a grab in there and pretend we're not skiers. It's just damn boring to watch. At least with slopestyle you get some rails first and they "can't" do the same trick 3 jumps in a row.
Not enough for me to stay up late and watch it. 
I'll say, however, that the women's final was quite fun to watch. Zoey really killed it under pressure.
Still, give me Natural Selection a million times over this.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

No one protested the score either, which they had time to do for 15 mins after the score was declared.



Surgeon said:


> Was a cool course but yeah, it gets boring fast, just not as fast as big air which is a big bucket of yawn. I mean, snowboarding has passed the limit where we're doing the exacty same thing as freestyle ski jumps: full-doublefull-full. It's really the same thing when you think about it, we just put a grab in there and pretend we're not skiers. It's just damn boring to watch. At least with slopestyle you get some rails first and they "can't" do the same trick 3 jumps in a row.
> Not enough for me to stay up late and watch it.
> I'll say, however, that the women's final was quite fun to watch. Zoey really killed it under pressure.
> Still, give me Natural Selection a million times over this.


A lot of riders have said that NS is a bigger venue for them than the olympics. It's so much more in the spirit of things imho.


----------



## QReuCk2 (11 mo ago)

How bad is a comp format and scoring system when you realize you'd rather have them buttcheck the first 2 modules so they can show something interesting without scoring pressure?


----------



## lbs123 (Jan 24, 2017)

Trying to imagine what slopestyle could be and how to differentiate the best from the best. The features dictate tricks difficulty. You can get the same score on the jib features as on the jump features. It's just that those big jumps push on increased number of rotations because that's what increase trick difficulty. We ended up with riders rotating so fast that it's hard to follow for an average viewer (and sometimes for the judges too). The only thing which could change this is a different set of feature, for example, I quite enjoyed Laax Open with its knuckle jump, quaterpipe and only two big jumps (could be further reduced to one).


----------



## Revvi (12 mo ago)

I hated the camera setup for this.

The third and final jump was always cut mid rotation for every jump from takeoff to landing…

Wish they just copied Xgames and had a proper follow cam/gimbal god


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

I haven't even watched it, it's irrelevant.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Revvi said:


> I hated the camera setup for this.
> 
> The third and final jump was always cut mid rotation for every jump from takeoff to landing…
> 
> Wish they just copied Xgames and had a proper follow cam/gimbal god


I said same thing to the wife during it, that they should have let whoever run the aspen xgames run the show. Cameras, scoring, course. It was the best slopestyle even ive seen in ages.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

The question remains, what is worse for snowboarding;
Knee grabs winning gold?
Prada snowboards winning silver?


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Nivek said:


> The question remains, what is worse for snowboarding;
> Knee grabs winning gold?
> Prada snowboards winning silver?


definitely prada snowboards.

Atleast snowboarding doesnt have (yet) a defecting american trained rider turned chinese rider purely to milk 2.5 million dollars per chinese sponsor. Now that is ‘olympic spirit’


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I find it amazing how much of the other countries are American exports across all the sports.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

Any canadians watching the halfpipe? The commentary is hilariously shit. Pretty sure they got a cricket commentator to step in. Where is mcmorris? He did womens slopestyle quali but haven't seen him since.
Edit: they just replaced them thank fk


----------



## CocaCola Kicker (Jan 30, 2019)

Dont hate on Gu nothing more American than taking the cheddar bisc


----------



## Powdertrax (Jan 28, 2018)

deagol said:


> Terje was right....


Dude that’s is the most true shit I’ve read in a long time 🤙


----------



## Revvi (12 mo ago)

CocaCola Kicker said:


> Dont hate on Gu nothing more American than taking the cheddar bisc


It happens all the time in Soccer.

Hakeem Olajuwon Born and raised in Nigeria even sat out of international competition for 3 years to change nationalities to represent USA in ‘96.

Atheletic careers are short.. Gotta do what you gotta do to cash in.

And it’s not always successful… the ice skater Zhu Yi did the same thing as Gu... Not as good in looks and skill, didn't win gold.. got cyberbullyed to hell in China


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Thoughts on the top 3 for the mens half-pipe?

Ayumu is hard to go past, loved Taylor Gold's run and Shaun White the fairytale but the consistency of Scotty James and rawness of Valentino has me excited


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Nivek said:


> I find it amazing how much of the other countries are American exports across all the sports.


I saw a German woman competing for South Korea in the Luge, so it's not just Americans doing that...


----------



## Luffe (Apr 5, 2021)

ridethecliche said:


> A lot of riders have said that NS is a bigger venue for them than the olympics. It's so much more in the spirit of things imho.


Let's just hope they keep NS an invitational, so we get to see entertaining and stylish riders that doesn't necesserly do the biggest tricks and spins. I don't see how you can score something like Arthur Longo's jumps fairly, but I want to watch him do them.


----------



## ladesaulniers (12 mo ago)

Mike256 said:


> Any canadians watching the halfpipe? The commentary is hilariously shit. Pretty sure they got a cricket commentator to step in. Where is mcmorris? He did womens slopestyle quali but haven't seen him since.
> Edit: they just replaced them thank fk


You have to watch the right feed. The CBC Gem app lets you watch live feeds from certain cities (i.e. Vancouver) and when you select that during the event, you get McMo. But if you go into the menu and pick that event directly, you get a couple of Aussies that seem to have stumbled their way into the commentary booth.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

Mike256 said:


> Any canadians watching the halfpipe? The commentary is hilariously shit. Pretty sure they got a cricket commentator to step in. Where is mcmorris? He did womens slopestyle quali but haven't seen him since.
> Edit: they just replaced them thank fk


Goddamn it was so painful I had to stop watching and put on the *ski *big air replay...

I said golf commentator who learned that a snowboard had a backside and a frontside this morning 😅


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

Today's photos

Womens BX qf1: l to r UK Canada Australia USA










Hapless Italian guy


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

That looks like a fun course!


BoardieK said:


> Hapless Italian guy


OOOF


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

I wasn't clear; second photo from mens halfpipe qualies. 
But you're right, would be an epic BX course with a bank like that!


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Edit- nbc sports FTL


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

How does everyone feel about a hirano’s 96 run? Seems like media is saying it was crazy his 2nd run didnt have him in first but I dont see it even with his third run? It’s half pipe not big air and unless im counting wrong (and i probably am) he didnt do better than a 1260 on his other 4 hits after his very impressive first trick?


----------



## board geo nerd (11 mo ago)

Flippy spinny shit wins again!

Hirano’s 2nd and 3rd runs were identical, yet the 3rd run got scored 5 pts higher. He also only had one switch trick.

#everythingisaconspiracy


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

board geo nerd said:


> Flippy spinny shit wins again!
> 
> Hirano’s 2nd and 3rd runs were identical, yet the 3rd run got scored 5 pts higher. He also only had one switch trick.
> 
> #everythingisaconspiracy


#judgedeventssuckdonkeyballs


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

Mike256 said:


> How does everyone feel about a hirano’s 96 run? Seems like media is saying it was crazy his 2nd run didnt have him in first but I dont see it even with his third run? It’s half pipe not big air and unless im counting wrong (and i probably am) he didnt do better than a 1260 on his other 4 hits after his very impressive first trick?


first triple in competition I think right?


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

When are they going to rename the competition? "Slopestyle" doesn't fit anymore. Maybe "Slopespinny"?

Give me Natty Selection over any other comp any time. I find it sad that Sparky bowed out of NS to go to the Olympics only to be robbed and get stuck with yet another bronze. So many riders in interviews have said that a NS win means more than an Olympic win.


----------



## jstar (Sep 21, 2016)

That was a good halfpipe comp, you really notice the riders with good style.

What trick was Jan Sherer's last hit? The canadian feed anouncers are useless, I actually had to turn down the volume because I felt the announcing was ruining it.


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Some more info on the judging / missed grab
"We judged from a specific media angle that we were given": Olympic Head Snowboard Judge Speaks About The Controversial Slopestyle Result

To be fair, I'm sure there are other contests where the opposite has happened. It's just the nature of the beast with live events.

I personally much rather watch SBX - while, there's some question around what is incidental vs. deliberate contact, it's basically first to the bottom wins


----------



## Eivind så klart (Aug 30, 2020)

RadDad801 said:


> When are they going to rename the competition? "Slopestyle" doesn't fit anymore. Maybe "Slopespinny"?


Yea, they should learn from the old x games(?) and dew tours (?) where you had to put down one run where you couldn’t spin more than 540 and where one jump had to be a straight air grab for style.


----------



## BoardieK (Dec 21, 2015)

Is anyone else surprised by how little board inclination the BX riders are using in their turns?


----------



## dwdesign (Mar 30, 2011)

BoardieK said:


> Is anyone else surprised by how little board inclination the BX riders are using in their turns?


BX is all about gliding. Same goes for banked slalom where I learned this. You don't want to be high on edge at all.


----------



## Phedder (Sep 13, 2014)

dwdesign said:


> BX is all about gliding. Same goes for banked slalom where I learned this. You don't want to be high on edge at all.


Yep, if your edge is digging in it's slowing you down. They want the least amount of inclination required to make the turn carrying as much speed as possible through it.


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

kalev said:


> Some more info on the judging / missed grab
> "We judged from a specific media angle that we were given": Olympic Head Snowboard Judge Speaks About The Controversial Slopestyle Result
> 
> To be fair, I'm sure there are other contests where the opposite has happened. It's just the nature of the beast with live events.
> ...


To think we are getting to this kind of debate between a knee grab and a styless mandatory mute, just shows how crazy the thing has gone. It's not like they missed a huge indy nosebone (I do miss them though...). 

I always hope some riders will hit the feature with nice style but not a single rider used the knuckle or the quarter take-off... Not a single misty or bs rodeo...

Glad to see Gold and Scherr being so refreshing in the pipe though and little Hirano just going to orbit was crazy.

I think sbx has actually improved lastly, with less spectacular courses, where you see the riding making a bit of difference and some really nice battles. Still is a waxing contest imo... But a bit less [emoji28]

Envoyé de mon H8324 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Back to the Prada comments, found out this caused problems lol









Julia Marino says IOC told her to cover her board's Prada logo with marker


The U.S. snowboarder who got silver in slopestyle said she was told to "literally draw on the base of my board with sharpie" to cover the Prada logo.




www.9news.com





Elitists showing elitism against elitists? 😂


----------



## Revvi (12 mo ago)

Manicmouse said:


> Back to the Prada comments, found out this caused problems lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IOC are out of touch…
More free advertising for Prada. The board will likely be in even more demand now.

(Similar to when the NBA banned the first Air Jordans)


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

The Olympics are such a joke and go against what snowboarding is. It would have been awesome if all the big air competitors agreed to a "Best 360 Competition" where they all competed to see who could do the most stylish 3.


----------



## bseracka (Nov 14, 2011)

Manicmouse said:


> Back to the Prada comments, found out this caused problems lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I read this and it made me wonder why her and her team weren't prepared for the potential backtrack on previous approval. I can't believe they weren't prepared to go with a manufacturer board instead of the branded one. I have to believe they pressed some (assuming custom changes), or had standard boards on hand in advance of the initial IOC decision allowing non-conforming equipment. While the IOC reversal is incredibly unfair, it is not at all surprising given their history of decision making in the advancement of their own personal self-interests over those of the competitors, sports, sustainability, human rights, and sportsmanship. Honestly her response comes across as a well thought out marketing blitz to raise the sponsor profile, prior to pulling out of the event due to injury,


----------



## RadDad801 (Dec 7, 2020)

Sharpie doesn't slow you down...


----------



## ladesaulniers (12 mo ago)

jstar said:


> That was a good halfpipe comp, you really notice the riders with good style.
> 
> What trick was Jan Sherer's last hit? The canadian feed anouncers are useless, I actually had to turn down the volume because I felt the announcing was ruining it.


The backside alley-oop 1080, I think? So sick! Trick of the competition.


----------



## brendanh (Oct 25, 2021)

jstar said:


> That was a good halfpipe comp, you really notice the riders with good style.
> 
> What trick was Jan Sherer's last hit? The canadian feed anouncers are useless, I actually had to turn down the volume because I felt the announcing was ruining it.


Switch backside alley oop double rodeo 1080
Feel free to see most of the tricks and runs from the final from that link too!


----------



## brendanh (Oct 25, 2021)

Here is all the video that I've tagged with tricks associated with them. Feel free to go there to see most tricks thrown from the top competitors across all the finals. You can also search by athlete or by specific trick! Lemme know if anyone wants to see anyone else

Mens Halfpipe Final
Mens Halfpipe Qualies
Womens Halfpipe Qualies
Women's Halfpipe Final
Womens Slope Final
Men's Slope Final
Women's Big Air Final
Men's Big Air Qualies
Men's Big Air Final


----------



## Etienne (Apr 2, 2021)

BoardieK said:


> Is anyone else surprised by how little board inclination the BX riders are using in their turns?


Gliding and also you have to be ready and stable for anything, wether the next jump or someone getting in the way. You're more stable the straighter you are. That doesn't mean they aren't turning hard, quite the opposite, just not low and they just work the flex more and the angling less.


----------

